# Addy's Settling In



## Lanthanum (Jan 1, 2017)

I just bought a new Nigerian Dwarf doe, 7 months old, that hasn't been handled by people. She was in a herd with four other Nigerians so I thought she'd be fine with my pygmies, so I put her in a seperate pen and placed my tamest doe in there with her for company and to get her used to the herd. However, I have found out she is very aggressive. She is horned and about four inches taller than my biggest pygmy. I checked up on her and she was pinning my friendly baby Scout against the fence and butting her violently when she got near her. Scout is tiny compared to, (I named her Addy, short for Adventurer), and Addy could seriously hurt her, so I left Addy in the pen alone and let Scout away from her. Addy also tries to headbutt me when I come near her, is she just afraid? The people I bought her from had sold her mother the same day so I assume she is just afraid and confused. This aggression cannot continue on my farm. She is in a pen where she can see and talk to the other goats but cannot hurt or be hurt by the others. She is not tame whatsoever. How do I fix this? I bought her as a milk doe so I need her tame enough to milk and friendly with my other goats. How do I fix the relationship with the other goats and with me? Is it another "give it time" thing? Or is there something I must do? I CAN NOT have an aggressive doe, especially with her having such a size advantage to be able to seriously hurt my others


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 1, 2017)

There certainly are many with much more knowledge and experience than me, but there are some things to consider, like....was her mother the herd queen of the group of 4? The hierachy tends to follow blood lines...also, her whole world has changed with no familiarity around her. We have pygmyies and they were pasture goats with very little human contact, it took us working with her for about 4wks with the then 8yr old doe; she was very skiddish. Once we found something they liked...which happened to be sweetgum leaves....I would cut some and go in with them and hold the branches as they ate. I would continue moving my hand closer to them, but didn't touch them...after the first wk I was able to reach and touch them with my finger tips with the branches between us....the two young wethers we got with her was the first to really warm up. Now, she comes to me and tugs on my sleeve for rubbings and treats...we've had them for a year and a half now. So, it will probably take some time for her to get comfortable, accepting, and touchable. I would keep her in her present situation until ya see the Aggressiveness subside, especially towards you. Sure hope it goes well for ya!!


----------



## Lanthanum (Jan 1, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> There certainly are many with much more knowledge and experience than me, but there are some things to consider, like....was her mother the herd queen of the group of 4? The hierachy tends to follow blood lines...also, her whole world has changed with no familiarity around her. We have pygmyies and they were pasture goats with very little human contact, it took us working with her for about 4wks with the then 8yr old doe; she was very skiddish. Once we found something they liked...which happened to be sweetgum leaves....I would cut some and go in with them and hold the branches as they ate. I would continue moving my hand closer to them, but didn't touch them...after the first wk I was able to reach and touch them with my finger tips with the branches between us....the two young wethers we got with her was the first to really warm up. Now, she comes to me and tugs on my sleeve for rubbings and treats...we've had them for a year and a half now. So, it will probably take some time for her to get comfortable, accepting, and touchable. I would keep her in her present situation until ya see the Aggressiveness subside, especially towards you. Sure hope it goes well for ya!!


Thank you for the advice, my first two pygmies were pasture goats also with no human contact and it was the same with me, although they were never aggressive, just extremely skittish. They are three and a half now and still hate being pet, though they will eat from my hand and come as close to me as they want, and sometimes rub against my legs, but I am never allowed to touch them. My baby Scout is very friendly however and loves being pet. I have never, however, had to deal with an aggressive goat, and am quite afraid for my other goats. This Nigerian Doe is registered but comes from a bloodline of overheights, her sire being 25 inches at the withers, and her dam 23. She is much taller than my pygmies, my largest billy being only 19 at the withers. My Scout is currently 10 months old and only 14 at the withers, she is very small and it would be very easy for Addy to hurt her. I am mostly worried about my other goats, but need Addy to be able to trust me as well


----------



## Lanthanum (Jan 1, 2017)

This is Addy


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 1, 2017)

Really nice looking girl!! I posted pics of mine on my journal page earlier if you are interested....the wethers are boer/pygmy crosses each have more of one than the other and is easily seen which is more boer and which is more pygmy. The older doe, almost 10 now, is the black one in the pics. I did noticed that ya are in Ga, so ya may can get some honeysuckle to entice her with, but that would be what I worked on first. It is best to isolate any new animal anyway, so ya can watch them and have a fecal test done just to be on the safe side with your established 'Herd'. You certainly would hate to introduce something that could infect them all. There is a guy here that went out and bought 80 boers from different places and put them together on his land, 2 wks later all 80 were dead. So, it is an easy step to do to protect your herd.


----------



## TAH (Jan 1, 2017)

You are going to want to quarantine the doe so leaving her alone is no issue as long as she can see the other goats. It sounds like she butting out of fear which isn't good but better than butting out of aggression.

Start with just sitting with her so she is used to your presence, until she realizes you are not her enemy. Find her favorite treat (Sweet feed works miracles). Once she realizes you are the good person she will love you.
Since she has those horns if she ever gets aggressive you are going to want to show her who is in charge. When my buck was in an aggressive stage, I halter trained him and did jumping and things. 

Congrats on the new addition and hope you can get things worked out with her! 
Very pretty doe!


----------



## Lanthanum (Jan 1, 2017)

The woman I bought Addy from said she was vaccinated and dewormed, so I am sure they will do fine. I didn't know goats liked honeysuckle, I'll be sure to try that. I will give her time to settle in first before trying anything with her. Is it wise to let her out in the yard with the others? The yard is not fenced in but my other goats come to a whistle, and they love the grass they get in the yard. I can't plant grass until the spring, and when I had my donkey he ate all the roots so there's no grass in their pen. Will Addy run away if I let her out of her pen? She is extremely timid and will not  come closer than she has to to any human being. How will I get them associated with each other?


----------



## Lanthanum (Jan 1, 2017)

TAH said:


> You are going to want to quarantine the doe so leaving her alone is no issue as long as she can see the other goats. It sounds like she butting out of fear which isn't good but better than butting out of aggression.
> 
> Start with just sitting with her so she is used to your presence, until she realizes you are not her enemy. Find her favorite treat (Sweet feed works miracles). Once she realizes you are the good person she will love you.
> Since she has those horns if she ever gets aggressive you are going to want to show her who is in charge. When my buck was in an aggressive stage, I halter trained him and did jumping and things.
> ...


Thank you , I have tried giving her feed but she refuses EVERYTHING if I am near it, even sweet feed! She will gobble it up once I leave though. The woman I got her from was selling her for only 75 dollars, and her mamma was sold for 250. Only reason I got her for 75 was because she didn't have papers yet and she wasn't disbudded. Her mamma had both papers and was disbudded, and the woman showed me the papers of dam and sire so i know she is a pureblood Nigerian. Her sire was a HUGE Nigerian though, so I know she is going to get rather large and aggressive behaviour will definitely be a problem. Her sire was a black Nigerian, and he was definitely overheight. I'd have to say around 30 inches at the withers. Her dam was 22.1 inches at the withers though. I do hope this aggression subsides soon


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 1, 2017)

Well if she is as ya say she is, then I would say yes, she will attempt to 'High Tail' it at the first chance she gets. She has no 'Ties' to your herd or you. I would leave her isolated for at least 2 wks minimum, she will watch the others from the distance and they will communicate with each other during that time, and she will get more acclimated to you and the routine. You will be doing more harm than good to put her in with them at this time, because she has no standing with the others and you'll be forcing the issue that will force them to battle, and an outcome ya may not want to face. Just be patient and let time soften that situation, because it will eventually happen as the 'Place in the Herd' will have to be 'Worked Out' amongest all of them.


----------



## Lanthanum (Jan 1, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Well if she is as ya say she is, then I would say yes, she will attempt to 'High Tail' it at the first chance she gets. She has no 'Ties' to your herd or you. I would leave her isolated for at least 2 wks minimum, she will watch the others from the distance and they will communicate with each other during that time, and she will get more acclimated to you and the routine. You will be doing more harm than good to put her in with them at this time, because she has no standing with the others and you'll be forcing the issue that will force them to battle, and an outcome ya may not want to face. Just be patient and let time soften that situation, because it will eventually happen as the 'Place in the Herd' will have to be 'Worked Out' amongest all of them.


I believe she will take over the herd when she is put in with the others, given her size. My herd's hierarchy currently goes as Bonnie, Scout, Clyde, and Bobo. Bonnie has always been the leader, she is older than Clyde and will not hesitate to put him in his place. Scout is her daughter and no one has messed with her, I'm guessing because Bonnie will hurt them if they do, so she has never been picked on or headbutted before. She looked absolutely terrified when Addy pinned her up to the fence and hit her hard. And if Scout has a good place in the herd, Addy will quickly either take over or get hurt.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 1, 2017)

My herd queen is my smallest goat... So size isn't everything! Some goats are more aggressive than others,  but they all will fight  for dominance when you first put them together. 

I would definitely not let her be outside without fencing.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 1, 2017)

Well ya never know just how those things will turn out and don't ever underestimate a pygmy, even tho ya are probably right; weight plays a bigger part than size (height). The status of Queen protects her offspring from the others. Also, if it were me, I wouldn't let her out until you can enter her pen and Addy allow ya to hook a 20' lead to her collar. This comes from experience. It is really difficult to catch a goat that won't come near ya and unless ya are willing to go thru brambles, briars, up and down hills, and under short limbs on trees you will never catch it. So, it is for your benefit and hers.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 1, 2017)

My 50 lb herd queen is very in charge of my 92 lb wether!

The isolation is more for transmission of diseases like CAE,  CL and Johnes disease...  Among other things.  Is your  herd tested? Very important,  especially if you plan to milk! 

Wow her sire was way over height! She's a good looking doe though,  and I don't  care much about height for my girls.


----------



## Lanthanum (Jan 2, 2017)

I'm not entirely sure who's in charge in my herd because I only have four goats, and it's Bonnie and Clyde and their daighter Scout at the top of the hierarchy. Bonnie won't hesitate to hit Clyde if he's out of line but Clyde will hit her back (not hard though he just lightly rams her horns). And no one messes with Scout. Everyone picks on Bobo though, he is the newest and the smallest, he tries to hit back sometimes but he does one hard hit then runs away. I think Scout has a high place in the herd though because no one hits her but she will rear up at anyone who gets on her nerves, and since I keep her seperate from the others now since she went into heat, she wanders the yard around the pen. I had her in my seperation pen but now that is where Addy stays so she won't run away. Scout keeps trying to headbutt Addy through the fence, she is acting in a very, "I'm in charge, you need to leave", kind of way. Addy just stomps her feet at everything. She is scaring the dogs (who are absolute sweethearts) whenever they come into her sight because she rears up, snorts, and stonps her front feet hard on the ground. She does it repeatedly until they leave. Is this normal behavior? All my other goats are fine with the dogs. 
Also, as a friendlier update, I have gotten her to take bread and leaves from my hand, but she only will nibble the very tip of the snack as not to touch my hand. She only does this when I'm outside her pen though, I tried giving her a snack while sitting in the pen, but the second I opened the gate she high tailed it into the back of the shelter and wouldn't do any more than poke her head around the corner


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 2, 2017)

I bought  two goats this summer that had never been around dogs before and they pretty much did the same thing.  They were terrified! They pretty much ignore them now... She should get used to them if they're calm around her.


----------



## Lanthanum (Jan 2, 2017)

If I sit there a while she'll lay down in the entry 



 But here is what she does when I get close to the pen


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 2, 2017)

Well I would keep working at it and give her time to get comfortable, she will come around. The foot stomping is a warning and done when they feel threatened so don't force the issue, she will calm down and get more settled each day, she is still processing new people, animals, sounds, and smells. Just put yourself in her "Hooves" and try to understand these things from her perspective. You'd feel the same way if someone dropped ya off in a foriegn land and pushed, shoved, and placed in a strange situation that ya couldn't control. It would take you time to adjust and so it will be for her, be patient and understanding.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 2, 2017)

Grab a lawn chair and a book and something to drink and take a seat inside her enclosure. If you have some crackers or raisins or something along just make yourself comfy and read. Pay her no mind at all. leave a couple treats close to you for her to smell and find. make a small trail of treats from the opening toward you. Goats are curious... eventually she'll come over to see if what you're reading is edible


----------



## Lanthanum (Jan 2, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> Grab a lawn chair and a book and something to drink and take a seat inside her enclosure. If you have some crackers or raisins or something along just make yourself comfy and read. Pay her no mind at all. leave a couple treats close to you for her to smell and find. make a small trail of treats from the opening toward you. Goats are curious... eventually she'll come over to see if what you're reading is edible


Ooh, good idea. And I LOVE to read so that ought to be perfect. I'll try that tomorrow


----------



## Lanthanum (Jan 2, 2017)

She's still headbutting and stomping/snorting at everything that comes near her, especially dogs and other goats. I'm getting kind of worried, she's fine with me and the chickens as far as aggression goes, but other animals, not so much. She has learned that I am okay if I have food and stay as still as a statue at every moment in time


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 2, 2017)

Lanthanum said:


> She's still headbutting and stomping/snorting at everything that comes near her, especially dogs and other goats. I'm getting kind of worried, she's fine with me and the chickens as far as aggression goes, but other animals, not so much. She has learned that I am okay if I have food and stay as still as a statue at every moment in time


This goat has just gone through a huge stress. Give her time to settle in before jumping to conclusions 

I recommend you have her fecal checked for parasites/cocci. The stress causes a bloom, based on what you have described her stress level is incredibly high. You don't want parasites or cocci taking her down.


----------



## TAH (Jan 2, 2017)

You haven't had her very long so I wouldn't worry too much. Every goat is different, some may take a few days to settle in some may take 3 weeks. 
.


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 2, 2017)

I agree, you are expecting her to settle in too fast.  Not only did she come to a completely different place than she was used to, but she lost her momma and  any other goats she "knew".  Anytime you wean an animal, even if she wasn't nursing or not much, you are creating alot of stress.  And by wean, I don't mean just from nursing, but weaning her away from familiar circumstances and her mother.  I have a jersey heifer that has been with her mother all her life, and when I weaned all the heifers from this field, she went with the group and SCREAMED for days.  AT a YEAR OLD!!! 
She no more needed her momma than a hole in her head but it was that security thing.  She will hate me even more when she gets dehorned with the other 2 in a couple of weeks....oh well..
You are going to have to do the sitting in her pen and reading and being very quiet with her for days before she gets the idea that she isn't being threatened.  The butting the little goat was also a defense thing, scared and alone she is going to keep anything away from her.   GIVE HER TIME and keep working with her in small doses.  The headbutting and stomping is her only defense and she is scared....


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 2, 2017)

Agreed,  give her some time. Some goats adjust to change better than  others.  I have one (neurotic)  Nigerian  who took two weeks to chill out with me.  She still won't let my husband touch her (we got her 6 months ago).  But my Mini alpines showed up like they owned the place and the only issue they had was when I walked away and they got lonely! 

Like others have said,  go in and hang out  with  her and get her used to you.  Then worry about getting her used to the others.  She'll be OK.


----------



## Lanthanum (Jan 2, 2017)

I realize she is just stressed, I understand she is very scared and confused. Bonnie and Clyde were like that when I got them, but they were not aggressive at all, and they were about 4 months old. They wouldn't stomp or snort or butt anything, they just ran. That's why I thought she was giving a hint to her normal personality. It took almost a year before Bonnie and Clyde were comfortable enough to let me touch them, and they still don't like being "pet". However, they were still never aggressive, even towards animals they had never been around. I could completely understand if Addy was just skittish, but she is "aggressively skittish", and I am afraid it may cause a problem in the future if she is teaching herself that the only way to neutralize the threat is to hurt it. So if she teaches herself that the other goats and dogs are a threat, she may hurt them. Even if she gets comfortable with me and her home


----------



## Lanthanum (Jan 2, 2017)

Goat Whisperer said:


> This goat has just gone through a huge stress. Give her time to settle in before jumping to conclusions
> 
> I recommend you have her fecal checked for parasites/cocci. The stress causes a bloom, based on what you have described her stress level is incredibly high. You don't want parasites or cocci taking her down.


Her previous owner said she was just vaccinated and dewormed before being put up for sale, so I'm pretty sure she shouldn't have anything like that. Will I have to deworm her again or anything like that?


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jan 2, 2017)

Lanthanum said:


> Her previous owner said she was just vaccinated and dewormed before being put up for sale, so I'm pretty sure she shouldn't have anything like that. Will I have to deworm her again or anything like that?


Ask what she was vaccinated with and when and how many times previously.
Still get a fecal. Stress = parasite bloom. Different dewormers target different partsites. Also coccidia is not a worm, but a protozoan that does not respond to dewormers. That will show up in a fecal as well.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 2, 2017)

Every goat reacts to stress differently. 

It isn't abnormal for goats that aren't very tame to act the way she is acting right now. 

Give her some time. If she still acts like this after she is settled in, eat her. Right now she is trying to protect herself. 

I have had goats come that didn't skip a beat. Completely fine with the transition. 
I have had another that literally would have killed herself had I not intervened. She ran all over and was trying to run through fencing. Like full on slamming herself head on into fencing. I had to confine her in a wire dog crate that is just big enough for her to stand up in. Had to cover it with a tarp (left a gap for fresh air- in winter so wasn't worried about her getting overheated) and left her in for a full 24 hrs. 

Just goes to show you every animal is different. 

Bottle babies seem to cope better than dam raised goats.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 2, 2017)

Lanthanum said:


> Her previous owner said she was just vaccinated and dewormed before being put up for sale, so I'm pretty sure she shouldn't have anything like that. Will I have to deworm her again or anything like that?


I agree with @Green Acres Farm 
You still should have her checked. 

It also depends what she was wormed with, how much, etc. I see a lot of that people do not use the right dosage. Depending on her count, one deworming might not be adequate.


----------



## Lanthanum (Jan 3, 2017)

I changed the name of the thread because I thought since you all gave great advice, I'd just give you updates on how it's working. 

Day 2: She is a very curious goat, and I have found her best friend; Food. I set her food bucket right beside me, as in actually touching my side because I intended on handing it as treats, but as soon as she figured it was food, she had her whole head in the bucket chowing down. So i had an idea, I reached my hand out slowly, and she didn't budge. And to my great surprise, she let me pet her like you would a dog! She new it was me because she looked up, but as soon as she was out of food, I wasn't allowed to pet her and she was back to being as far away as possible and jumping when I moved. I'm starting to think there's progress


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 3, 2017)

great start!


----------



## TAH (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 3, 2017)

Just remember "Baby Steps" and celebrate each little progress ya make.   It isn't only her that has to gain Confidence....you do too.


----------



## Lanthanum (Jan 4, 2017)

Day 3: She sits perfectly still for me to pet her..as long as I have food. No food = stay away. 

But I think she is extremely lonely, she is trying her very hardest to be with the other goats. They are in pens about four feet away from eachother, but I accidentally left the gate open when I went to feed them, and the feed bucket is on the other side of Addy's pen. The goats crossed right by her and she went crazy, trying to jump through the fence to get with them. Not aggressively, not at all. She was bleating and trying to jump through the fence (it's hog panels, she can only fit her head and neck through, it poses no danger) to get to them as if she was saying "No wait for me let me be with you please!" And I felt bad for her but she is still supposed to be quarantined for a while. The other goats paid absolutely no attention to her. She doesn't pay any mind to the dogs anymore (just backs away when they get too close) and she's never bothered woth the chickens. It's like she just wants the security of a herd. So may I ask, how long is she supposed to be quarantined from them, and will it be "safe" to let her in there with them and leave them be when the time comes? Will they hurt eachother? I have heard plenty of horror stories about goats in new herds and am being sure to be very cautious


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 4, 2017)

It is good her interest is peaked, however if they are in an unfenced area and you still can't approach her and put a lead on her collar, then I would say No. You are way too anxious to satisfy your desires, instead of accepting the facts that have been presented. Unless you can walk up and touch her, then you will only be sorry if you let her out at this stage. It is obvious that you are a sensitive person and desire for all things to be happy and get along. However, that does not translate into reality and in the goat world for sure. The major obsticle you face is not does she get along with the other goats, but you. If she gets out you may never get her back if she runs from you unless you are sitting quietly with a bucket of feed in an enclosed area. Do you think it will be different in an open field? Do you think she will follow the other goats over her fear of you? She still isn't a member of the Herd yet, so what will happen when she is with them will be quite different than what you are expecting and if she gets injured and is still afraid of you, how do you plan on attending to her if you can't catch her? I am not trying to "Rain on your Parade' but you have to think well beyond where you are at right now. This is an Addy and you situation for now, not an Addy and the other goats situation. That is my honest opinion and I strongly urge you to see it in that fashion.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 11, 2017)

So, how's it going with Addy there, any progress?


----------



## Lanthanum (Jan 12, 2017)

Oh yes! Sorry I forgot about posting. School has started back so I'm not able to spend as much time with her but when I feed her I sit beside her bowl and when she allows me to touch her I pour the food and start petting her, sort of to teach her that I am good and give rewards i guess, to associate what she wants most with me too. Is this a good thing to do? She now is slightly more comfortable with me, only jumping away when I move too fast


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 12, 2017)

It does sound like you are making progress there.  Glad she is settling down. Remember the goal tho, to be able to walk in and hook a lead to her collar...without food. She'll be fine just give it a little more time.


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 12, 2017)

Sounds like you are doing fine and give her time I think she will come around more.  Hope school is going well.


----------



## Lanthanum (Jan 12, 2017)

I tried to upload a video of her but it said extension not followed or something. Progress is slow, I haven't posted anything because I haven't made any more progress YET. I will try and get a video of her when I'm with her but so far nothing is allowed without food. And thank you farmerjan, school started back yesterday with all new classes for the new semester. I am only with the animals for about 30 minutes a day now though. And if anyone wants to see the goats, chickens, or dogs currently I will be happy to post pictures or videos


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 12, 2017)

Sorry to hear about your time, but education is important. Hope it all goes well for you on that "Front" too. Around here ya don't have to ask if we wish to see Pics....most are disappointed when they Don't see them.


----------



## Lanthanum (Jan 12, 2017)

Yes my time should be even more stretched next year when I start college, or I'll have more free time, I have no idea. I'll take some pictures of ALL the animals and show you guys here  be expecting their adorableness in the next few minutes


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 12, 2017)

With videos, upload them to youtube and then where it says insert video url, copy and paste the link.


----------



## Lanthanum (Jan 12, 2017)

Here is PittBull/American Bulldog puppy Crickett (spelled wrong on purpose)


 And here she is followed by papered Black Labrador Retriever, Bailey

 And my last dog (actually, my first;]), ****zu/ Dachshund mix Lindsey

 Here is the now infamous Addy, wouldn't sit still for a GOOD picture

 Followed by Scout, making sure I got her good side 

 And of course the group all together, Clyde, Scout, Bonnie, and Bocephus (from left to right)

 And my darling chickens. The front three are black sexlink, the rooster is Rhode Island Red, and the little hen is a game hen. Yes, they all have names 

And please feel free to guess the ages of my dogs, because Lindsey doesn't look a day over 2, am I right??


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 12, 2017)

It does look like a very Fine group there.  You have done a Great job with them all. You have some uniquely marked goats, it'll be interesting to see the kids that are produced there too. That many animals and going to high school too, does leave very little time for ya to enjoy it all, but you are still young and full of Energy so it'll have its challenges, but will be lots of Fun too. On Lindsey's age I would say between 4-5 yrs old...sorry.


----------



## Lanthanum (Jan 12, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> It does look like a very Fine group there.  You have done a Great job with them all. You have some uniquely marked goats, it'll be interesting to see the kids that are produced there too. That many animals and going to high school too, does leave very little time for ya to enjoy it all, but you are still young and full of Energy so it'll have its challenges, but will be lots of Fun too. On Lindsey's age I would say between 4-5 yrs old...sorry.


Thank you  I am very proud of my goats, I plan on starting a breeding farm when we get more land. I try very hard to keep them healthy and loved. Haha trust me, I am DEFINITELY energy filled .
And with Lindsey, you were about 11 years off. She's 15 and a half  haha. Crickett is 10 months and Bailey is 5 years


----------



## Lanthanum (Jan 25, 2017)

Sorry, very few updates because of school but, alright guys. So I was a bit worried today because I forgot to close the gate and Addy got out. I thought she would dart but she just poked her nose around checking out these things she's never seen of the house. I let her poke around a bit before shaking her food bowl and coaxing her back in. School still has me very busy, so I am not giving enough time to them as I should, but every time I can I sit out there with her and get a few pets on her before she darts. Although she always comes back because she is the most curious goat I've ever met. Even for a goat haha


----------



## Lanthanum (Jan 28, 2017)

Okay guys so I have a question. Warmer weather means the dogs move back outside, and I need the pen that Addy is staying in. It's been a few weeks and she is letting me pet her while she eats and she is a bit more trusting of me. Will I be able to move her in with the herd?


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 28, 2017)

Well, if ya do, then for the first few times ya let them out together make sure you are right there monitoring, that way if anything does happen you will be right there to address it. Take a lead with you in case it is needed and your bucket to draw attention to you. There will be some head touching to full butting, but it is something they have to workout themselves. These actions would determine to me if they could be put together, it may take a couple of times of doing this for them to settle down some together. Then they would be fine in the same pen. That is my opinion on it, and what I would do. Tho, I can't run or chase so, I would have a lead on her when I let them out together...just in case she Bolts. It does sound like ya have made some really good progress with the situation.


----------



## Lanthanum (Jan 29, 2017)

I think waiting such a length of time before putting her with the herd really helped out. Last night I let her in with the herd and the ate together from the same pan, and only once did Bonnie headbut Addy for a second before going back to eating, then she let Addy in beside her to eat. I think just to make sure she knew she is the boss lady. That was the only tussel I saw, other than that everyone was sniffing her rear end but no headbutts (no pun intended). I left to get a jacket from inside and accidentally didn't close the latch all the way, and I came back outside to see them all out in the yard together. Addy was right by their sides like she belonged with the herd and they accepted her. I haven't seen a single butting of heada since she's been out there except for last noght during feeding time and it was just one little dominance butt. The boys seem to like her as well haha. Also, aside from Addy, I'm thinking Bonnie is cooking a bun in her oven ; )


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 29, 2017)

Great to hear that things are finally settling in with Addie.  I know it took some time, but sometimes that is the only way to go...Sounds like she sorta just slipped into the herd without too big a ripple....


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 29, 2017)

So glad to hear it and it went smooth for ya.


----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 29, 2017)

Glad she's settling in so well!


----------



## TAH (Jan 29, 2017)




----------

